# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Buy a Pistol in New Zealand or bring one in?

## reload

Hi, Have a bunch of pistols in Switzerland and want to shoot in New Zealand too.

Is it easy to buy a pistol from a dealer/private in New Zealand?

I am a New Zealander, no firearms license yet for NZ. Will apply when I get home. Swiss law states I do need a license or registration for the firearm.  

I assume that you need to register it on arrival in NZ, or apply for a firearms license and get a weapons safe in NZ then import it? 

Are there different types of license for pistols and rifles? 

Lots of questions... Thanks!

----------


## reload

Forget the first post, can't delete it and I will ask the police directly. but...

Pistols are super cheap in Switzerland, I wonder if the NZ import/tax process will be so high it would be better to buy one in NZ?  Or without a dealers license or something you can't even bring in handguns.

Anyone here actually imported a handgun or is the norm to get it through a dealer?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Youre going to have to get a nz firearms license to start, then youre going to have to apply for your B cat which will allow you to own a pistol, assuming you are approved to obtain your B cat (im not sure how you will get on if you are a new resident to NZ..) you will need to be a member of a club and attend regular shoots, you wont be allowed to possess a pistol outside of the pistol range untill you have completed a probationary period (12mnths? I could be wrong..) and this is all before you even think about trying to import a pistol

----------


## Russian 22.

You could see if the armourers for the pistol club you intend to join will be able to put it on their license.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## rewa

NZ has some some strange laws around guns, and drivers licences, when it comes to people of other Nationalities. A letter from any kind of firearms authority, in your own country, has Police-cred here...you sort-of have more rights than we do (WTF!) If you can get something from Switzerland, stating you own hand-guns there, and are a fit and proper person,blah blah ,it will Definitely smooth the way here, and may even fast-track the process. People from places where they dont need firearms licences, when visiting NZ, with such a letter, can get a temporary "legit" licence for hunting here...again, WTF!...and "kids" from o/seas,(visitors) arrive here with No driving restrictions. But..if you arrive in an 'unofficial-boat', from a country that We and our Allies are "Liberating", you're screwed..no hand-gun...no hunting...no licence..no-want-you..Unless !... you are in an Aussie-Concentration-Camp already.... but then, "They"..wont let you go...So have fun..let us know

----------


## Banana

> Forget the first post, can't delete it and I will ask the police directly. but...
> 
> Pistols are super cheap in Switzerland, I wonder if the NZ import/tax process will be so high it would be better to buy one in NZ?  Or without a dealers license or something you can't even bring in handguns.
> 
> Anyone here actually imported a handgun or is the norm to get it through a dealer?


Norm to go through a dealer, but mainly because export fees make it cost prohibitive for small numbers of firearms (eg. export from the States is $250+).  

Import permits are free.  You would probably have to pay 15% GST and a $50 entry fee.  You may be able to avoid GST depending on your situation https://www.customs.govt.nz/personal...ects-vehicles/ 

What are the fees/processes for exporting guns from Switzerland?  I'd be keen for some cheap handguns.

----------


## reload

> What are the fees/processes for exporting guns from Switzerland?  I'd be keen for some cheap handguns.


So basically you need to get a permit to buy firearms. You get a document saying you are not a criminal, then apply to buy three firearms per request. You just have to write what ones you want e.g. pistol, shotgun, rifle.  That's a basic overview.

You can't buy if you are from the Baltic states of Eastern Europe and some other countries, but us kiwis are fine to buy. I'm not sure about buying when you don't have a residency visa in Switzerland, I will have to look into that. My pistols are about 100-200$ cheaper in the US, even some the European made ones.

----------


## reload

> You could see if the armourers for the pistol club you intend to join will be able to put it on their license.


That may be the best option, I travel a lot and see you have to go all the time to shoot. That would be fine too, leave the pistol securely with them as it looks like you can only shoot at a club anyway.

----------


## GDMP

Pistols will be much harder to own here than Switzerland.......and can only be used on an approved range.Longarms a much simpler matter and can be used most places you have permission to shoot.Pistols are enough hassle here that  most people find it all too difficult and don't bother....which is no doubt the intent of law.

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

A pistol is a very heavily regulated weapon in nz
Just because you have a firearms license doesn’t mean you can own a pistol 
You need a Special firearms license ontop of your normal one
A normal (ACat) license allows you to only own a rifle 
As long as its not a semi auto with a high capacity mag this is a restricted weapon also and requires an (e cat) or mssa military style semi automatic 

Pistols require a (bcat) and can only be used on a range 

It is a hassle to get and the hassle to keep 
That’s why I’ve never bothered you have to be really keen to shoot a pistol to warrant it

----------


## Banana

> So basically you need to get a permit to buy firearms. You get a document saying you are not a criminal, then apply to buy three firearms per request. You just have to write what ones you want e.g. pistol, shotgun, rifle.  That's a basic overview.
> 
> You can't buy if you are from the Baltic states of Eastern Europe and some other countries, but us kiwis are fine to buy. I'm not sure about buying when you don't have a residency visa in Switzerland, I will have to look into that. My pistols are about 100-200$ cheaper in the US, even some the European made ones.


Just looking at a couple of Swiss gun store websites, looks like pistols are cheaper here.  

Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Banana

Most people don't get B cats because other people who also don't have B cats, lecture them about how hard it is to get a B cat.

You go to the range 12 times a year. It's really not that hard.

Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> Most people don't get B cats because other people who also don't have B cats, lecture them about how hard it is to get a B cat.
> 
> You go to the range 12 times a year. It's really not that hard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk


Agreed, a few hours, on 12 days of 365 isn't that hard to fit in no matter how busy your life is.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Agreed, a few hours, on 12 days of 365 isn't that hard to fit in no matter how busy your life is.


Depends. Probably the cheapest range to do pistols in Auckland is weekend only. And only one shoot a month normally.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## systolic

> Depends. Probably the cheapest range to do pistols in Auckland is weekend only. And only one shoot a month normally.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


That's what happens when you go for the cheapest. 

Isn't there that new one that you can shoot everyday? Auckland Shooting Club?

----------


## Max Headroom

> Most people don't get B cats because other people who also don't have B cats, lecture them about how hard it is to get a B cat.
> 
> You go to the range 12 times a year. It's really not that hard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk


It's just the initial drama like getting the safe, having the interview for the endorsement, stuff like that that's a pain. However once all your ducks are in a row, it's not much drama. If you live a long way from your nearest club, or have to work every weekend, then 12 days a year becomes more tricky.

----------


## Ozzy

> Depends. Probably the cheapest range to do pistols in Auckland is weekend only. And only one shoot a month normally.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


You also have the option of helping out at working bees, most clubs have one or two a year.  Any competition you go to counts, IPSC Nationals for example, gives you 3 of the required attendances, North and South Islands are another 2 each.

----------


## Russian 22.

> That's what happens when you go for the cheapest. 
> 
> Isn't there that new one that you can shoot everyday? Auckland Shooting Club?


Heard that ASC is not really open for business.





> You also have the option of helping out at working bees, most clubs have one or two a year.  Any competition you go to counts, IPSC Nationals for example, gives you 3 of the required attendances, North and South Islands are another 2 each.


That's true.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mufasa

> Heard that ASC is not really open for business.


I'm not sure where you are getting that. It is open seven days a week 9am -5pm.

----------


## Russian 22.

> I'm not sure where you are getting that. It is open seven days a week 9am -5pm.


A while back I was told that only people in the know we're shooting there.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mufasa

> A while back I was told that only people in the know we're shooting there.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Long answer too long, short answer nah.

----------


## Banana

> It's just the initial drama like getting the safe, having the interview for the endorsement, stuff like that that's a pain. However once all your ducks are in a row, it's not much drama. If you live a long way from your nearest club, or have to work every weekend, then 12 days a year becomes more tricky.


A pistol safe is around $300, bolting it down is 20 minutes work, and the interview is the exact same routine 10 minute interview everyone has been through before (probably multiple times).

Hardly any more drama than renewing your firearms license. 




Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Max Headroom

> A pistol safe is around $300, bolting it down is 20 minutes work, and the interview is the exact same routine 10 minute interview everyone has been through before (probably multiple times).
> 
> Hardly any more drama than renewing your firearms license. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk


My safe was $100, bolting it, and my pistol ammo safe  to wall and floor considerably more than 20 minutes, the interview considerably longer than ten. 
To be fair, I'd suffered a bereavement not long before, so the AO was probably just being careful  in making his assessment.

----------


## Max Headroom

> My safe was $100, bolting it, and my pistol ammo safe  to wall and floor considerably more than 20 minutes, the interview considerably longer than ten. 
> To be fair, I'd suffered a bereavement not long before, so the AO was probably just being careful  in making his assessment.


To add to that: Was it worth it? yes. I have learned a great deal from pistol shooting. I'm glad I did it.

----------


## Russian 22.

> Long answer too long, short answer nah.


I don't mind. I have no plans to join it any time soon.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## GDMP

> Most people don't get B cats because other people who also don't have B cats, lecture them about how hard it is to get a B cat.
> 
> You go to the range 12 times a year. It's really not that hard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510Y using Tapatalk


I have held a B cat in the past.....twice actually....but both times had to eventually give it up due to other commitments.We don't have the casual ownership of pistols in this country,owning and keeping them is a commitment in time and money.When I owned pistols in the USA,you went and brought your pistol and that was it....yours for life.Not so here where you have to continually justify your need for possessing them,by club membership/attending shoots etc.

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

I'm just going through my B probationary period now and will go for B+ E and also C hopefully.

With the Pistol side of it most Sunday arvos I'll head up to the range for some lead therapy so it's really not that hard!

----------


## nseagoon

firstly.
-get all endorsements you want in one go. then it's the single application fee and process rather than going through everything multiple times.
secondly
-definitely get your C. that way if life changes and you have to stop for a while for whatever reason you can shift everything on to your C without having to start from square one when you get back in to it.
there's plenty of club members I know who are closer to retirement, or kids grown up and are now able to spend more time on hobbies, they had to give up when younger. no C endorsement and they are dreaming of the pistols equipment they had back in the day at a pittance of the cost of today.
or at least the ones they had are now somewhat collectable and worth much more than when they were sold.

----------


## Max Headroom

> firstly.
> -get all endorsements you want in one go. then it's the single application fee and process rather than going through everything multiple times.
> secondly
> -definitely get your C. that way if life changes and you have to stop for a while for whatever reason you can shift everything on to your C without having to start from square one when you get back in to it.
> there's plenty of club members I know who are closer to retirement, or kids grown up and are now able to spend more time on hobbies, they had to give up when younger. no C endorsement and they are dreaming of the pistols equipment they had back in the day at a pittance of the cost of today.
> or at least the ones they had are now somewhat collectable and worth much more than when they were sold.


I didn't realise you could bin your 'B' and keep your pistols on a C endorsement. Thinking about it, I guess it makes sense. It would enable a person to 'bookmark' their pistol shooting, ie legally  keep their pistols and not have to buy them again later.

Do you have to get rid of the ammo for that caliber of pistol as well?

----------


## 308

> firstly.
> -get all endorsements you want in one go. then it's the single application fee and process rather than going through everything multiple times.
> secondly
> -definitely get your C. that way if life changes and you have to stop for a while for whatever reason you can shift everything on to your C without having to start from square one when you get back in to it.
> there's plenty of club members I know who are closer to retirement, or kids grown up and are now able to spend more time on hobbies, they had to give up when younger. no C endorsement and they are dreaming of the pistols equipment they had back in the day at a pittance of the cost of today.
> or at least the ones they had are now somewhat collectable and worth much more than when they were sold.


What he said

Added bonus
If you buy a pistol at auction you can put it straight on your C if you want and then transfer it to your B at your leisure
Going straight onto your B requires a pink slip and a bit more running around and the first method can be more convenient

----------


## 308

> I didn't realise you could bin your 'B' and keep your pistols on a C endorsement. Thinking about it, I guess it makes sense. It would enable a person to 'bookmark' their pistol shooting, ie legally  keep their pistols and not have to buy them again later.
> 
> Do you have to get rid of the ammo for that caliber of pistol as well?


Anyone with a license can buy any ammo they want is my understanding

----------


## Tankd

> Depends. Probably the cheapest range to do pistols in Auckland is weekend only. And only one shoot a month normally.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


  The Omni ( Auckland , Riverhead Forest ) shoots twice a month , saturdays .

----------


## Tankd

> Depends. Probably the cheapest range to do pistols in Auckland is weekend only. And only one shoot a month normally.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


   The Omni , Auckland Riverhead Forest , shoot twice a month on saturdays .

----------

